# Too old for a pump?



## Charlieb (Jun 14, 2018)

I have been type 1 diabetic for 59 years and when I asked the diabetic nurse at Aintree Hospital in Liverpool if I could be put on a list for a pump she said it was only another way of administering insulin so why would I want one ! This has been repeated on several occasions, so helpful.   I feel that having lived with diabetes for so long that I am not worth consideration.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 14, 2018)

Charlieb said:


> I have been type 1 diabetic for 59 years and when I asked the diabetic nurse at Aintree Hospital in Liverpool if I could be put on a list for a pump she said it was only another way of administering insulin so why would I want one ! This has been repeated on several occasions, so helpful.   I feel that having lived with diabetes for so long that I am not worth consideration.


Wow Charlie, congratulations on the 59 years, I'm a novice with only 53 years under my belt 

Your nurses attitude is disgusting, do you meet the NICE criteria for a pump? If you do then talk to your consultant and not the nurse as she obviously has no knowledge of how pumps work or the quality of life they give.
When fighting for a pump the word no does not exist. If the consultant says no please ask why and also ask that the reasons are put in writing.


----------



## Flower (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi @Charlieb  and welcome 

I would also suggest contacting INPUT who help so much to get people access to diabetes technology. http://www.inputdiabetes.org.uk/guides/ - or perhaps consider moving to another hospital that is pump friendly.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 14, 2018)

Charlieb said:


> I have been type 1 diabetic for 59 years and when I asked the diabetic nurse at Aintree Hospital in Liverpool if I could be put on a list for a pump she said it was only another way of administering insulin so why would I want one ! This has been repeated on several occasions, so helpful.   I feel that having lived with diabetes for so long that I am not worth consideration.


If a NHS person said that to me I would be very upset. They are not very well educated. Pumps are cheaper ! Not to buy but long term miles better. Pumps are GOOD. Good luck to you Charlieb !


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 10, 2018)

Keep at them Charlieb,


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 10, 2018)

Charlieb said:


> I have been type 1 diabetic for 59 years and when I asked the diabetic nurse at Aintree Hospital in Liverpool if I could be put on a list for a pump she said it was only another way of administering insulin so why would I want one ! This has been repeated on several occasions, so helpful.   I feel that having lived with diabetes for so long that I am not worth consideration.


Hi Charlie
I was told no by the DSN at first. I asked why, got it in writing and then over the following six months I gathered evidence for each point that they had made, as well as for each of the advantages I felt a pumphad. 6 months later I got onto the waiting list.  

You are never too old to take care of yourself.  Keep pushing.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 10, 2018)

You're never too old! Ask to be referred to a Consultant, that's what I did, he agreed with me and I'm now on the waiting list for a pump


----------



## VICTOR HILL (Jul 26, 2018)

we have just lost ww 1 pilot  at 101 years old they fought for your right .....
to have the most modern system , that  the NHS  can provide to you, would find to help control your diabetes .and improve  yourself  very brave of you to ask 
and it does help.
 i am just ahead  of you 62 years on insulin   come august  this year,12 years on a pump  and with this hot weather does help control 
good luck   vic


----------



## Ruby/London (Jul 26, 2018)

Charlieb said:


> I have been type 1 diabetic for 59 years and when I asked the diabetic nurse at Aintree Hospital in Liverpool if I could be put on a list for a pump she said it was only another way of administering insulin so why would I want one ! This has been repeated on several occasions, so helpful.   I feel that having lived with diabetes for so long that I am not worth consideration.



Ok, I am a bit grumpy with the heat but the response you were given really annoyed me.  Please insist on what you need.  If you feel it is a better way of administering your meds then I think that is reason enough.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 26, 2018)

Keep pushing. I agree with speaking to your consultant and if told no ask for it in writing so you can do the research.
I also agree that the nurses attitude is disgusting and imo very behind the times. 
I can only go by what I have read on here. Yes of course pumps deliver insulin *but *once set up they are far more fine tuned than ever injections can be.


----------

